# New to cichlids



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

I was gifted a 55g tank, with a couple different kinds of cichlids, and a pleco. Unfortunately, the stress of the move was too much for the majority of them, and they passed. The pleco survived, as did three juvie jewel cichlids. I don't particularly want to keep the tank given to me, and I am picking up a new 60g tomorrow. I've moved the pleco and the juvies into my 29g with my cories until the new tank is set up. 

What I know
1)They like hiding spaces, mostly in rocks. Plants don't seem to matter.
2)They can be aggressive and territorial, especially when mated and spawning.
3)They can be kept with other cichlids in larger groups to minimize territorialism. 

What I don't know:
1)What's the proper pH for these cichlids? My tap water is low at about ~6 or slightly above. 
2)What tank mates can these type of cichlids live with? I didn't think they'd do well with my cories long-term, so I don't want to keep them together permanently. But, I think I would like to get some other cichlids.
3)I don't know what else I don't know, so tell me, please! :-D


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

If you have 3 juvie jewel cichlids that eventually form a pair they'll basically take over the entire 55 for spawning territory. Jewels are notorious for killing just about anything else in the tank, particularly when spawning. You may be able to keep some schooling fish such as tetras or danios with them, but they're best kept on their own overall. 
If you want a mixed community of cichlids you'd be better off getting rid of the jewels and starting with something else. Here's a decent resource for research, check out the cookie cutter link for specific stocking suggestions for various tank sizes:http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

toddnbecka said:


> If you have 3 juvie jewel cichlids that eventually form a pair they'll basically take over the entire 55 for spawning territory. Jewels are notorious for killing just about anything else in the tank, particularly when spawning. You may be able to keep some schooling fish such as tetras or danios with them, but they're best kept on their own overall.
> If you want a mixed community of cichlids you'd be better off getting rid of the jewels and starting with something else. Here's a decent resource for research, check out the cookie cutter link for specific stocking suggestions for various tank sizes:http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/


I can already see this happening, as the mated pair are bullying the others. I have someone coming tomorrow that's going to give them a good home. 

I think I might stick with my peaceful community for now. ^_^


----------



## wolflover326 (Feb 10, 2015)

Well, I rehomed the cichlids today. They went to a gentleman with 9 tanks, and I'm sure they will be happy!

My cories were throwing a party after they left, hahaha


----------

